# Trap and snare prep



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Getting itchy about trapping again this fall and wondered about how you prepare your equipment . I am a small time trapper and have never dyed or waxed snares etc and wondered how much it helps .. I keep everything as scent free as possible but maybe I should do more . Do you use commercial dyes or some private recipe ..lol. Any help or tips would be appreciated .


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The only thing I do to my snares after their built, is let'em stand in dawn dish soap for about an hour to get any hand oil or tool fouling removed. Then I put'em in (rinse soap off) a 8 ounce baking soda to one gallon of water solution for another hour to de-scent them---and hang'em to dry.

Dye doesn't take to galvanize much and wax will just brittle off in the cold weather when the wire is bent.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> The only thing I do to my snares after their built, is let'em stand in dawn dish soap for about an hour to get any hand oil or tool fouling removed. Then I put'em in (rinse soap off) a 8 ounce baking soda to one gallon of water solution for another hour to de-scent them---and hang'em to dry.
> 
> Dye doesn't take to galvanize much and wax will just brittle off in the cold weather when the wire is bent.
> 
> awprint:


Thanx catcapper, sounds like a great way to remove scent , I'll give it a try .


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

For traps, boil them to get the manufacturer's grease off, let them hang out to rust. Once evenly rusted, boil them in black walnut hulls. (Smash the hulls off with the back of a hatchet and throw away the core.) Hang outside in a tree away from dogs n people/odors. I'm not a waxer. But I do think wax would help when the ground freezes.

As far as prep goes, I think the real problem is rarely the "prepped trap", rather it's care of all your other equipment and habits along the line. I was only ever successful catching reds, when I took every step like a surgeon. Here's a few of my habits:
-Wash pack-basket in muddy creek.
-Sod hatchet/axe and trowel to clean them. Rub dirt and leaves through sifter.
-Operate with rubber gloves.
...I've read and tried using cotton gloves rubbed with urine, but I just don't buy the "cover-up" scent theory. Cotton gloves never worked for me for fox trapping. Maybe it does for others.
-Keep bait and urine/lure away from your traps and tools.
-Take time to re-clean equipment as you work the line. When you hit a creek, wash tools with muddy water, rinse basket, scrub boots and rubber gloves.
-When making a set, don't brush up against tree's, sticks, weeds, etc. Set in an open area that keep you from brushing scent onto surroundings.
-I don't take all these precautions for raccoon and muskrat trapping, especially if the trap is set in water, but I will wash the area after I make a pocket set, then I'll bait it.

Hope it helps....


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great advice. I've got some more traps on order and they should be here soon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great advice NattyB, only thing I would add to his info, make sure your traps are adjusted for proper pan tension. Something between 3 to 5 pounds. I used to carry lineman pliers and that's what I used to set pan tension. I'd adjust until the pan would hold the pliers. You can use pan tension to help target the animals you want. If you're after coyotes, you can run a little higher pan tension and miss most the junk critters (grinners and skunks). If you're in an area with fox and coyotes a little lighter pan tension will help.


----------

